# FTDI FT232R device driver



## mlhuang (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm new here. Please steer me to right place if this post doesn't belong here.

I've a device using FTDI's USB chip FT232R. I need a FreeBSD (4.3) driver for it. Does anyone know whether it's available?

Thanks,

Mike

P.S. if it's not available, what options do I have?


----------

